# Monocot only herbicide?



## Gearhead1

I am familiar with the use of herbicides such as 2, 4-D, which are a broadleaf only killing product. My question is, does the opposite type of chemical exist, one that kills monocot plants only? I have some native grasses invading non-lawn areas of groundcover and am looking for a simple method to remove them and let the other plants flourish.


----------



## hanniedog

Fusilade will kill grasses.


----------



## griffonks

What about Cattails? I spent all day digging them out from around a dock in 3 feet of water. Can I paint them with a herbicide that will not damage fish? Roundup maybe? I broke my fiberglass shovel handle and my back loosening tuber balls of Cattails and Whip Weeds in the stinking pond bottom. There has to be an easier way....


----------



## hanniedog

Rodeo herbicide will take care of the cattails.


----------



## ATH

hanniedog said:


> Rodeo herbicide will take care of the cattails.



Yep...rodeo is the same active ingredient as roundup, but has different surfactants that allow it to be sprayed on open water.

Other grass herbicides (besides Fusilade already mentioned): Poast, Poast Plus, Vantage (not sure vantage is still on the market though...)

What kind of grass are you trying to kill? products with Quinclorac will kill crabgrass and other annual grasses without killing typical turf grasses.

There are not a lot of products to do this...because there isn't much market for it. The money is in keeping the grasses good and everything else dead (lawn care). Or in the forestry world, the money is in pine trees and killing hardwoods.


----------



## Gearhead1

After some research, I believe its brome grass that I am dealing with. The groundcover I want to leave unharmed is veriegated Bishop's Weed.


----------



## Urban Forester

Check the label for Quali-pro Sethoxydim E-pro (or G-pro, can't remember). Its the generic vantage ATH mentioned. Its a good product.


----------

